# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Verloren

## freaky_sandje

Hey, 
Ik ben 21 jaar en voel me hopeloos verloren op deze wereld. Ik heb een sociale fobie die mij al jaren teistert. Het beïnvloedt mijn hele leven en alles wat ik doe. Het is altijd mijn droom geweest om verpleegkunde te volgen en dat heb ik ook gedaan. Maar jammer genoeg heeft het niet mogen zijn, ik heb noodgedwongen moeten opgeven. In mijn tweede jaar zag ik het helemaal niet meer zitten zodat ik steeds meer aan de dood dacht. Ik ben dan veranderd van richting, nu doe ik accountancy - fiscaliteit, maar ik voel me niet gelukkiger dan voorheen. 

Ik heb ook helemaal geen sociaal leven. Ik kom thuis van school en gooi mezelf zowat in de zetel. In het weekend loop ik versuft rond in huis. Soms vind ik dat erg, andere dagen weer iets minder. Het gaat er eigenlijk om dat ik ook enorm veel mis in het leven. Dingen die andere mensen doodnormaal vinden en waar ik heel hard moet voor vechten. Zo heb ik het heel moeilijk met in het openbaar eten, op straat lopen, alle mensen die ik tegenkom, praten in het openbaar, ... En wat ik nog het ergst vind, is dat ik mezelf vaak neerhaal terwijl ik best wel besef dat ik ook goeie kanten heb. Maar dan denk ik bij mezelf, wat heb ik eraan als ik ze niet met iemand kan delen ? Ik loop altijd met een bang hartje rond en een eenzame ziel. En erover praten met mensen uit mijn omgeving is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Veel mensen lachen het weg of negeren het. Het is soms ook enorm moeilijk om uit te leggen wat ik precies voel omdat het vaak zo onwerkelijk lijkt. Maar het is er wel degelijk. Doordat ik me zo vaak eenzaam voel lijkt het alsof mensen door me heen kunnen kijken alsof ik onzichtbaar ben. Wanneer mensen naar mij kijken, zien ze enkel die verlegen en stille Sandra. Maar ik wou dat ze zoveel verder konden kijken en niet enkel dat zagen. Het is moeilijk om soms een reden te vinden om te willen voor blijven vechten. 

Mijn leven is op een bepaalde hoogte een sleur geworden, elke dag hetzelfde verhaal. En als mensen vragen om eens af te spreken, dan antwoord ik automatisch nee. Dat automatisme is gewoon gegroeid met de jaren. Eigenlijk weet ik het soms allemaal niet zo goed meer. Of ik hier wel een plaats verdien, het leven gaat gewoon aan mij voorbij. Ik ben bang voor wat de toekomst nog zal brengen, en vooral bang dat ik geen toekomst zal hebben. 

groetjes

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hee hallo Sandra...

Nou ik weet precies wat je voelt. Alsof het leven een snelweg is en je staat aan de kant te kijken hoe het leven (en de andere mensen) aan je voorbij racen. Een soort van leeg gevoel. Het afzonderen herken ik ook (ik heb helaas veel vrienden verloren en hoe dat kwam... ik weet het niet... ik verlies ze gewoon (of ze maken misbruik van mijn goede bedoelingen en dan zet ik ze aan de kant).

Ik heb alleen mijn werk en moet veel moeite doen om mijn sociale leven te ontwikkelen. Ik heb op een gegeven moment wel het besluit genomen om dingen te zoeken die ik wel leuk zou vinden. Het nemen van de eerste stap is dan moeilijk, maar valt (achteraf gezien natuurlijk) meestal mee.

Ik zit ook vaak op mijn werk met het gevoel "wat doe ik hier?" Maar ja, ik heb ondertussen wel wat ervaring en men is blij met mijn expertise. Plus het betaald goed waardoor ik privé de dingen kan kopen waarmee ik mijn leven (thuis) kan verbeteren.

Het gevaar van isolement, want dat is jouw en mijn struikelblok, is dat het thuis veilig is. Naar buiten gaan (mensen ontmoeten, dingen doen, etc) geeft een gevaar. Het gevaar om af te gaan, bekeken te worden. (Mensen vandaag de dag doen toch niets anders dan anderen in een hokje stoppen, want anders weten ze niet meer hoe ze moeten reageren)

Ik heb een motto: als ik iets wil, ga ik dat als doel stellen en probeer het gewoon. Valt het tegen, dan heb je het in ieder geval geprobeerd. Kun je achteraf niet zeggen "wat als..."

Ik weet niet of je deze dingen herkent, maar ik hoop dat je een manier vindt om de sleur te breken. Zo te horen ben je echt geen buitenbeentje. Je bent slim genoeg (accountance) en je geeft om mensen (verpleegkunde). Dat zijn toch vakken waarin je toch veel met mensen omgaat en je toch erg slim voor moet zijn.

Wat ik zou proberen is om je negatieve gedachtes niet toe te laten. Want dat is het grote vergif. Je denkt negatief en je gaat daarnaar handelen. Die negatieve actie roept weer meer negativiteit op. En voordat je het weet zit je vast.

Probeer toch met iemand hierover te praten. Ik heb zelf op een gegeven moment hulp gezocht bij een 1e lijns psycholoog. Dat kost wat, maar je kunt zo iemand volledig vertrouwen en je diepste geheimen/angsten delen. Ik mag , na een jaar onregelmatig consult, alleen nog maar langs komen als ik daar zin in heb. Want het gaat nu beter met me.

Grijp niet te snel naar medicijnen/drugs/alcohol. Je bent sterker dan je denkt en ook medicijnen hebben zo hun nadelen. (ik heb hier een topic over "beginnen met paroxetine"...)

Succes meid, want je bent uniek, slim en niet bang om je gevoelens te uitten... Het leven is meer dan dit en het is aan jou om het ook zo te ervaren!

Mail me maar mocht je je ei kwijt willen...

----------


## Yv

Op deze site kun je via links naar andere websites komen. Misschien zit er een website bij voor jou die je verder kan helpen om over je sociale fobie te komen of enigzins te verlichten.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Freaky_Sandje,
ik heb je verhaal met tranen in mijn ogen gelezen en herkende er veel dingen in.
Ik ben nu bijna 33jaar en kamp al sinds mijn 19de met een zware depressie,chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom of fibromyalgie...de specialisten komen er zelf niet uit !?!
Ik heb heel lang geprobeerd mijn probleem te negeren,omdat ik juist een enorm bruisend leven had;heel veel vrienden,een leuke baan als filiaalbeheerder van een kledingzaak...maar opeens zat ik thuis:ik storte in,niets ging meer!
Ik sloot me voor alles en iedereen af,deed de deur voor niemand open,nam mijn telefoon niet op en praatte met niemand over wat er me overkwam,zelfs mijn ouders wisten jaren van niets!
Ik woonde toen ook alleen en sloot mezelf volledig af van de buitenwereld en zag mijn leven totaal niet meer zitten en wilde gewoon weg van deze wereld. Hierdoor raakte ik dus ook volledig in een isolement en doordat ik met niemand meer sprak raakte ik ook het grootste deel van mijn vrienden en kennissen kwijt. Ik raakte van de ziektewet in de WAO en daar zit ik helaas nog steeds in...
Uiteindelijk heb ik mezelf moeten herpakken en onder behandeling moeten gaan,omdat je niet zomaar een uitkering blijft krijgen hé!
Na veel onderzoeken,testen en gesprekken werd de diagnose CVS gesteld:chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom;ik slaap nog steeds 12 tot 14 uur per dag,doe ik dat niet krijg ik 'grieperige verschijnselen'. ik heb echt al vanalles geprobeerd;slapen 'afbouwen',multi-energiepreparaten,etc,etc,maar niets helpt!
Een andere specialist stelde dan weer een andere diagnose:een zware,dieponderliggende depressie! volgens hem is het dat en heb ik géén CVS,m.a.w:ze raden maar wat raak;pas op ik zeg niet dat ze hun best niet doen,maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik na al die ziekenhuisbezoeken,testen en behandelingen nog geen stap verder ben!
Toch MOET je positief leren denken;geniet 's van het eerste voorjaarszonnetje,luister naar het fluiten van de vogels,kijk naar de sterrren(ik zoek altijd de grote beer en als ik 'm vind geef ik 'm 5 kusjes en denk ik;ik heb 'm gezien,alles komt wel weer goed...bijgeloof,mijn 'vrolijkmakende' en 'moedgevende' sterretjes??? het kan me niets schelen wat een ander ervan denkt;als ik me er beter door voel is het goed!!!
Wat me ook ENORM goed heeft gedaan is me een hondje gaan kopen;dan moet je wel buiten,je kunt wandelingen maken,je komt er heel makkelijk door met mensen in gesprek en je hebt thuis de trouwste vriend die je je maar kunt wensen;ze luisteren altijd naar je en oordelen niet!
Ondertussen,zoveel jaren later zit ik nog steeds thuis,maar is er wel al heel veel veranderd;ik heb enorm veel opgezocht over depressies en CVS,er heel veel over gelezen en alle tips die gegeven werden uitgeprobeerd en bij mij heeft het voor een stuk zeker geholpen!!
ik ben gaan samenwonen met een vriend die mij daarvoor al 2jaar kende,OOK mijn problemen!! Ondertussen hebben we samen 4 hondjes,waar we regelmatig mee langs het water of in de bossen gaan wandelen,mijn vriend wist waar hij aan begon maar hij is enorm zorgzaam en lief;hij is 5 jaar jonger dan mij,hij had nog nooit samengewoont(ik wel al 2 keer;eerste keer 10jaar,maar die vent(11 jaar ouder als mij)was er nooit...werkte zowat dag en nacht en was absoluut niet goed voor mij,maar daar ga ik liever niet over uitwijden) en kon aan iedere vinger zeker 5 mooie,gezonde meisjes krijgen...maar nee,hij wilde mij! En ik moet zeggen:we wonen ondertussen al ruim anderhalf jaar samen en het gaat fantastisch!
1 maart moet ik weer naar psychiater en 11 maart terug naar de specialist,maar ik heb er zo mijn bedenkingen bij...ik heb nu eindelijk echte innerlijke rust gevonden,pieker niet meer zoveel als vroeger;alleen die vermoeidheid,daar zou ik graag vanaf geraken,want daar word ik knettergek van!! ik wil terug gaan werken en 'normaal' zijn en een leuk leven leiden...we zullen wel zien,ik houd de moed er in ieder geval in,dat moet jij ook doen hoor:ECHT WAAR!!! Zoek hulp,praat met iemand die je vertrouwt of met een gespecialiseerd iemand...Onthoud goed en steek het in je koppeke: NA REGEN KOMT ZONNESCHIJN !!!! ik hoop dat ik je met mijn verhaal misschien een klein beetje heb kunnen helpen..ik wens je héél veel sterkte toe en hou de moed er aub in,al lijkt je wereld soms zo donker,er zijn mensen die om je geven,van je houden en aan je denken..sterkte en dikke X Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Heey Freaky sandje, 

Je verhaal had ik al eerder gelezen, maar wist niet goed hoe te antwoorden, eigenlijk nog steeds niet. Veel van je verhaal is zo herkenbaar! Ik wou dat ik iets voor kan doen maar ik weet wat! Het enige wat ik kan zeggen: 

Probeer een hobby te vinden, ga dingen doen die je echt leuk vind. Probeer ergens een hou vast aan te knopen. Hiervoor hoef je perse sociaal contact te maken! Wat ik zelf heb ervaren en nog ervaar, dat waarneer ik me goed voel, ik socialer ben. Ik heb jaren lang een muur om me heen getrokken, schrijven heeft mij heel erg geholpen. Ben simpel begonnen met de dagelijkse dingen te beschrijven, vervolgens mijn gevoelens... en nu ben ik bezig met een eigen boek en staat een deel van mijn werk zelfs op het internet! Vorig jaar heb ik hulp gevraagt, dit in eerste instantie omdat het een verplichting was van de IBg. Hier heb ik langzaam dingen op tafel kunnen gooien. Zij verwees mij door, maar daar had ik geen trek in, ik vond het te eng. Toch wou ik contact met lotgenoten en ben ik op zoek gegaan, zo kwam ik bij JIR terrecht. Hier heb ik veel geleerd: dat ik niet de enige ben, dat ik me niet hoef te schamen voor me gevoel, dat ik het waard ben! en jij bent het ook waard! jij bent ook de wereld waard! Jij hebt ook recht op plezier! Jij hebt ook recht op sociaal contact! Het hoeft niet met jan en alle man. Als je maar iemand hebt die je kunt vertrouwen. Ik heb nu 1 super goede vriendin die alles van mij weet en ze steund met door dik en dun. Zij is de enige waarbij ik me niet minder waardig voel, niet gek, niet onbegrepen ect... 

_Maar ik wou dat ze zoveel verder konden kijken en niet enkel dat zagen. Het is moeilijk om soms een reden te vinden om te willen voor blijven vechten._ 
Deze woorden spraken mij het meeste aan... Kon je iemand maar in het binnenste van je laten kijken, zonder dat je hoefte te spreken! 
Eens zal je iemand tegen komen die je zal begrijpen, waarbij je open zul kunnen stellen en bij wie je vertrouwd zult voelen. De reden om te blijven vechten is dat je het waard bent, dat er iemand is die je begrijpt en dat er vele zijn die er voor je zijn en je willen helpen en steunen! 

Hou de moed erin meid! you can do it! 
Heel veel liefs en een dikke knuffel petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Agnes, 

Ik wil je allereerst bedanken voor je reactie en vooral ook om je verhaal te doen. Ik herken ook heel veel uit jouw verhaal. Op dit moment heb ik ook het gevoel in een isolement te zitten. Veel vrienden heb ik nooit gehad eigenlijk, slechts 2. Maar toen ging alles nog een beetje beter en was de behoefte niet zo groot om te praten over mijn angsten. Sinds mijn 14de ongeveer ben ik bijna altijd alleen geweest. Ik stond soms wel bij een groepje maar had met niemand een goeie band. Ik heb me altijd een buitenbeentje gevoeld omdat ik dacht "anders" te zijn. Tenminste dat gevoel gaf iedereen mij. Het resultaat was dat ik mij veel afzonderde en huilde op plekken waar ik dacht dat ze mij niet konden vinden. Na al die jaren heb ik mij steeds meer in mezelf teruggetrokken. En het ergste is dat ik thuis gewoon kan zijn wie ik ben zonder te piekeren of ik wel goed genoeg ben. Ik wou dat mensen mij konden zien zoals ik ben thuis. Dat is de Sandra die ik wil zijn en die ik ook werkelijk ben. Maar vanaf het moment dat ik 1 stap buitenhuis zet, dan lijkt het alsof ik iemand anders ben. Doordat ik zoveel pieker en me heel eenzaam voel, lijk ik constant oververmoeid te zijn. Dat komt ook doordat ik weinig gemotiveerd ben. Ik ben anderhalf jaar geleden hulp gaan zoeken omdat het zo niet verder kon. Ik ga sindsdien naar een psycholoog. Het praten lucht mij enorm op, maar ik moet ook bekennen dat het mij niet verder helpt in de sociale contacten zelf. Tuurlijk ben ik al heel blij dat ik mijn verhaal daar kwijt kan. Ik ben gewoon bang dat het beeld van nu het beeld voor altijd zal blijven. Ik weet dat hieruit geraken met beetjes moet gebeuren. Mensen bedoelen het goed, maar wanneer ik eens een poging doe om mijn verhaal te vertellen, is het enige wat mensen zeggen dat ik meer buiten moet komen. En gelijk hebben ze, maar of het ook zo makkelijk is ? Het gaat niet om buiten komen, maar wel over het onder de mensen zijn. Dan lijk ik altijd heel klein te worden. Veel mensen onderschatten mijn probleem, toch in mijn directe omgeving. Zij denken altijd dat het wel allemaal goed zal komen, maar vanzelf zal het niet gaan. Voor de rest word ik soms lastiggevallen door jongens die denken dat ze mijn probleem wel eens vlug kunnen komen oplossen, door o.a. eens goed te gaan feesten met mij. Zij hebben totaal geen besef waar het over gaat. Wat ik nodig heb, is iemand die geduld met me heeft en niets wil forceren. Ik geraak soms in paniek bij mensen die teveel ineens van me vragen. Je hebt me idd een beetje geholpen en dank je wel daarvoor. Alleen al een reactie op mijn verhaal helpt me vooruit. De moed erin houden is niet altijd makkelijk, maar ik doe mijn best. Nog 1 ding, mijn moeder is mijn licht in de duisternis. Als ik haar niet meer zou hebben, zou alles ineen vallen als een kaartenhuisje. Ik kan met alles bij haar terecht, behalve juist over mijn angsten. Dat vind ik wel enorm spijtig, maar toch is zij mijn beste vriendin !

groetjes 
sandra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey petra717,

Dat geeft ni hoor, ik weet dat veel mensen niet goed weten hoe te reageren of wat te antwoorden. Het is ook niet altijd makkelijk om uit te leggen wat ik precies voel. Zoals je zegt, ik denk ook wel dat ik het waard ben. Maar dan vraag ik me steeds af : zou iemand anders dat ook zien ? En als ze het dan toch zien, waarom ben ik dan alleen ? Ik weet ook dat ik soms mensen van me afduw omdat ik bang ben. Je kan het vergelijken met hoogtevrees, die angst verlamt je gewoon. Ik zou al heel blij zijn met 1 iemand, iemand waar ik bij terecht kan om zowel leuke als moeilijke momenten mee te delen. Ik hoef geen hele bende vrienden te hebben, 1 iemand zou mij al enorm vooruit helpen. Dat heb ik ook vaak gedacht, dat op een dag ik iemand zal tegen komen die mij zal begrijpen en me wil bijstaan in deze moeilijke momenten. Maar langs de andere kant maakt die onzekerheid mij ook bang. Het klinkt misschien stom, maar ik ben al bijna 22 jaar. Ik ben nu nog jong, ik wil nu nog iets van mijn leven maken voor het te laat is. Ik weet dat er mensen zijn die me steunen, ik wou alleen dat ik hen ook kon vertellen wat er werkelijk in mij leeft. Ik ga zeker mijn best doen om de moed erin te houden, dank je wel !
Veel liefs 
xxx

----------


## Agnes574

lieve Sandra,
bedankt voor je reactie,echt héél lief!
Ik weet na 9 jaar thuiszitten met mijn problemen dat het enorm moeilijk is om zelfs maar de simpelste dingen 'gewoon' te kunnen doen en ervan te kunnen genieten...en vooral het onbegrip en het 'gewoon niet kunnen begrijpen' van je problemen door andere mensen enorm frustrerend is!!!!!
Ik heb nu sinds 2 maanden een abbonnement op de fitness genomen en ik moet zeggen dat,ondanks mijn vermoeidheid en mijn beperkingen,ik me daar echt af kan reageren;zowel op de toestellen als in de groepslessen en dat ik er zelfs,zonder dat ik er op uit ben mensen leer kennen...zelfs mensen die ook met lichamelijke en/of psychische problemen kampen...burn-out,angsten,sociale problemen,etc!
Dat verbaasde me eerlijk gezegd wel,want ik dacht dat alleen zelfverzekerde mensen naar de fitness gingen;niet dus!
Ook het feit dat ik,als ik van de fitness kom(moe maar met een goed gevoel)weet dat ik iets écht voor mij en mezelf heb gedaan doet me enorm goed,dan heb ik zoiets van:YES,goed gedaan meid,je hebt jezelf uit je zetel getrokken en je doet iets wat je gezondheid en je zelfvertrouwen ten goede komt...doorgaan zo! Ik hoop dat jij ook zoiets kunt vinden en mijn advies:laat die 'goedbedoelende leken' maar 'lullen',jij alleen weet waar je mee zit en wat voor jou de dingen zijn die je goed doen en waar je van kunt genieten!!!
En wees niet bang dat mensen altijd dit beeld van je gaan blijven hebben;ik zit al 9 jaar thuis en ik kreeg in de eerste jaren ook allerlei goedbedoelde adviezen/tips en raad...nee;ene oor in en andere oor uit,alleen gespecialiseerde mensen kunnen je écht helpen...nu ja,ze proberen toch...
Nu,zoveel jaren later accepteren de mensen mij zoals ik ben en houden ze rekening met mijn beperkingen;al heb ik ze wel eerst 1000 keer moeten zeggen:bedankt voor al je goede bedoelingen,maar behandel mij gewoon normaal en accepteer mij zoals ik ben of;daar is de deur!
Zelfs mijn partner,die enorm begripvol is kan gewoon niet altijd vatten dat ik de ene dag vrij 'goed' en vrij vrolijk ben en de andere dag down in de zetel lig,maar hij doet zijn best en daar ben ik hem eeuwig dankbaar voor,net als jij je moeder denk ik! Ookal kan zij je angsten misschien niet begrijpen,ze is je beste vriendin en dat is wat telt! Ik kan spijtig genoeg ook niet bij mijn ouders terecht met mijn problemen,maar toch dank ik ze ook voor het feit dat ze al mijn medische kosten voor hun rekening nemen,en dat terwijl ik toch al ver 33jaar ben en samen met mijn vriend een huis heb! Ze doen dit voor mij,opdat ik van mijn uitkering 'gewoon' kan leven en leuke dingen kan doen als ik dat wil en doordat ze dat doen hebben ze mij,onbewust,eigenlijk ook een stukje uit mijn isolement gehaald,want toen ik alle medische kosten van mijn uitkering(WAO-WIA)moest betalen bleef er zeker geen cent meer over van mijn uitkering en ik ben nu eenmaal niet iemand die 'onderhouden' wil worden door zijn partner! En weet je wat? De zon schijnt...ik ga mijn mooie kleertjes eens aandoen nu en even één of twee uurtjes de stad in op zoek naar wat fitness-kledij!! Let wel;ik ga zelf genieten,ik kijk niet naar de mensen om me heen,reageer niet op dat irritante na-gefluit of poging tot praatjes van jongens of mannen;kopke omhoog en genieten van mijn moment,ookal is het alleen...
Lieve meid,ik wens je nogmaals veel sterkte en probeer gewoon volgens jouw eigen ritme stapjes in de goede richting te nemen!
Lieve groetjes, Agnes XXX

----------


## Agnes574

PoorTwistedMe
Ik weet dat je bericht aan freaky-Sandje was gericht,maar ik wil je toch even laten weten dat ik het een prachtig bericht vond!!
Ik geef je helemaal gelijk en bewonder je motivatie en op-peppende woorden!
Inderdaad;stel jezelf een doel en probeer dat,al is het maar met babystapjes tegelijk,na te streven!
EEN NEE HEB JE,EEN JA KUN JE KRIJGEN!
FALEN BESTAAT NIET...JE HEBT HET TENMINSTE GEPROBEERD!!!
groetjes Agnes574

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Agnes574, 

Ik vond de woorden van PoorTwistedMe ook bewonderenswaardig. Maar ook jouw gedicht was prachtig en waarheid. Ik apprecieer alle reacties die hier terecht komen. Je denkt vaak dat je alleen bent of de enige bent met bepaalde problemen. Maar meestal is het niet zo. Ik wil iedereen bedanken die de moeite neemt om hier iets te plaatsen. Ik apprecieer het nog meer dat mensen hun eigen verhaal durven te vertellen. Bedankt daarvoor en ook voor je goede raad. 

xxx

----------


## Petra717

> Hey Agnes574, 
> 
> Ik vond de woorden van PoorTwistedMe ook bewonderenswaardig. Maar ook jouw gedicht was prachtig en waarheid. Ik apprecieer alle reacties die hier terecht komen. Je denkt vaak dat je alleen bent of de enige bent met bepaalde problemen. Maar meestal is het niet zo. Ik wil iedereen bedanken die de moeite neemt om hier iets te plaatsen. Ik apprecieer het nog meer dat mensen hun eigen verhaal durven te vertellen. Bedankt daarvoor en ook voor je goede raad. 
> 
> xxx


Niets meer toe te voegen...
Alleen dat ik me hierbij volledig aan sluit! 
Mooi verwoord allemaal! 

Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Dank je wel, Petra. 
Allemaal woorden recht uit het hart.

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

> Een mooi gedicht en helemaal waar.


Dank u Wendy,ikzelf vind het ook mooi,
maar ik vind het nog véél belangrijker als mensen zijn die zich er ook aan kunnen optrekken of het ook als oppeppertje zien en kunnen gebruiken op moeilijke momenten!!!
Nogmaals dank voor je reactie:tof!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> Hey Agnes574, 
> 
> Ik vond de woorden van PoorTwistedMe ook bewonderenswaardig. Maar ook jouw gedicht was prachtig en waarheid. Ik apprecieer alle reacties die hier terecht komen. Je denkt vaak dat je alleen bent of de enige bent met bepaalde problemen. Maar meestal is het niet zo. Ik wil iedereen bedanken die de moeite neemt om hier iets te plaatsen. Ik apprecieer het nog meer dat mensen hun eigen verhaal durven te vertellen. Bedankt daarvoor en ook voor je goede raad. 
> 
> xxx


Dat is allemaal héél graag gedaan lieve Sandra,en ik uit hierbij ook mijn dank aan iedereen die de moeite neemt om iets te plaatsen!!!
ik vind het ook fijn dat ik eens mijn verhaal kan doen aan mensen die er wat van begrijpen en het goed met je voorhebben!!
De buitenwereld is meestal zo begripvol niet...helaas...was iedereen maar zoals jullie!!!
Sandra, sterkte en als ik je ergens mee kan helpen;graag...
jij helpt mij ook door je reacties!!
liefs en dikke XXX

----------


## freaky_sandje

Wederzijds héél graag gedaan. De buitenwereld is inderdaad meestal niet zo begripvol daarom ben ik eens zo blij met al deze reacties. Het doet eens deugd om mensen te horen die een beetje hetzelfde voelen of op zijn minst naar me luisteren en begrip hebben. Ook voor jou veel sterkte en ik help je even graag terug !

groetjes 
xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zelf nog een gedichtje gemaakt op 4 november 2006...ik doe dat regelmatig als ik me echt héél slecht voel en even alles niet meer zie zitten....bij mij helpt het:ik uit mezelf 's hoe ik me op dat moment voel en door het af en toe terug te lezen is het min of meer een soort 'oppepper'.....ik ga het hieronder eens neerzetten,want ik heb het gevoel dat er hier mensen op het forum zitten,die het zeker gaan begrijpen!!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

> Ik heb zelf nog een gedichtje gemaakt op 4 november 2006...ik doe dat regelmatig als ik me echt héél slecht voel en even alles niet meer zie zitten....bij mij helpt het:ik uit mezelf 's hoe ik me op dat moment voel en door het af en toe terug te lezen is het min of meer een soort 'oppepper'.....ik ga het hieronder eens neerzetten,want ik heb het gevoel dat er hier mensen op het forum zitten,die het zeker gaan begrijpen!!!
> grtjs Agnes


Dat zou heel fijn zijn! ik heb hier ook al een aantal eigen gedichten op neer gezet! 
poor twisted me... is prachtig! zo mooi geschreven! 
nogmaals petje af! Mijn mooiste is Smile**... Ik zal ook nog een paar op de site zetten! Ik denk dat we met z'n allen dan nog beetje steviger in onze schoenen kunnen staan... door de herkenning... 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

poor twisted me... moet zijn LEVEN... srry Agnes!!!

----------


## Petra717

Heel veel sterkte en succes de komende tijd Agnes! en wens je hondjes beterschap! 
Dikke viruele knuffel, Petra

----------


## Agnes574

> poor twisted me... moet zijn LEVEN... srry Agnes!!!


Is niets Petra!!!
Ik vat 'm!  :Smile:  
merci!!!
hopelijk mag ik dat mooie gedicht;'smile**' vlug eens van je lezen...kan het denk ik wel gebruiken nu!
XXX Agnes

----------


## Petra717

zal heb gelijk onder een ander topic plaatsen, Make it real! 
En you're welcome!

----------


## Agnes574

> Heel veel sterkte en succes de komende tijd Agnes! en wens je hondjes beterschap! 
> Dikke viruele knuffel, Petra


Dank u Petra,
lief zo'n reactie...dat doet veel!!  :Smile:  
Jij ook héél véél sterkte,want wat jij allemaal meemaakt en meegemaakt hebt hoort géén mens ter wereld mee te maken!!!!  :Mad:  
Dikke knuf terug van mij en ook een pootje en knuf van maxi,biki en snoopy...de zotte Loco zit aant water  :Wink:  ! XXX

----------


## Petra717

ze staan er... een knuffel is voor jouw Agnes! jouwhttp://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1970

Jouw gedicht is heel herkenbaar, echt bagger is het als je niet weet waar je aan toe bent, dat de ene specialist dit zegt en de ander dat... heel herkenbaar:S... het enige wat je wilt is gewoon lekker gezond zijn, maarjah je lichaam heeft andere plannen...

Liefs, Petra

----------


## Petra717

> Dank u Petra,
> lief zo'n reactie...dat doet veel!!  
> Jij ook héél véél sterkte,want wat jij allemaal meemaakt en meegemaakt hebt hoort géén mens ter wereld mee te maken!!!!  
> Dikke knuf terug van mij en ook een pootje en knuf van maxi,biki en snoopy...de zotte Loco zit aant water  ! XXX


Life goes on and on! no matter what and no matter when.. in sneltrein vaart...
Thanks! voor je lieve reactie! doet mij ook veel!!

Knuffel petra

----------


## Agnes574

> ze staan er... een knuffel is voor jouw Agnes! jouwhttp://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1970
> 
> Jouw gedicht is heel herkenbaar, echt bagger is het als je niet weet waar je aan toe bent, dat de ene specialist dit zegt en de ander dat... heel herkenbaar:S... het enige wat je wilt is gewoon lekker gezond zijn, maarjah je lichaam heeft andere plannen...
> 
> Liefs, Petra


Inderdaad Petra,je slaat de spijker op zijn koppeke!!!
Ik wil zoveel doen,beleven en ervaren....
maar mijn lichaam denkt daar het grootste deel van de tijd anders over:dat zegt;liggen en slapen,want ik ben moe en heb pijn en voel me zwakjes...terwijl mijn breintje zegt:kom we gaan dat en dat en dat en .....dat doen! Raar zit dat in elkaar hoor  :Confused:  
XXX Ag...ik ga ook maar eens proberen slapen,maar of het lukt...
Kreeg net nog telefoon van mijn schoonvader...ligt nog in (vecht)scheiding met mijn vriend zijn moeder en hij,mijn vriend,weet niet helemaal of hij nu nog wel of niet contact wil met zijn vader....dus als zijn pa hem belt en hij heeft geen zin om op te nemen,neemt hij dus doodgewoon niet op....groot gelijk geef ik hem eigenlijk(want je moest eens weten wat voor smeerlapperij hij al uitgehaald heeft ivm mijn vriend:zijn eigen vlees en bloed!!),maar wat is het gevolg;ik zit hier rustig op mijne lap-top te tikken en mijn gsm gaat...ik dacht;das mijn schat die in zijn tentje gaat kruipen en slaapjes gaat doen,hopend dattie een dikke vangt vannacht....FOUT:mijn schoonpa die even doodleuk alles op mij afreageert...WIJS MAAR NIET HEUS!!! Dat kan er nog wel bij bij alle stress en zenuwen van het moment....heb 't kort gehouden en gezegd dat ik niet tussen 2 vuren wil staan en dat hij me niet over vanalles mag veroordelen zonder eerst eens deftig te vragen of er misschien iets scheelt waardoor de situatie de laatste tijd toch wel redelijk wat veranderd is tussen hem;zijn nieuwe vriendin en mijn vriend en ik....Mannekes toch,daar moet je(schoonpa) dan 50 jaar voor geworden zijn en nog niet volwassen met situaties om kunnen gaan...dat gaat mijn verstand te boven..echt waar!!
Ze zeggen vaak voor de grap dat mannen altijd kind blijven en nooit echt volwassen worden....awel;wat hem betreft is het géén grap,maar zuivere realiteit  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Ik ben nu zo mega-nijdig dak in staat ben er naar toe te rijden en hem eens flink mijn zegje te doen en hem met zijn fouten en tekortkomingen te confronteren!!! Hij is 26jaar getrouwd geweest met mijn schoonmoeder,die nu voor de 2de keer in nog geen 2jaar tijd een zware chemokuur ondergaat,te pas en te onpas vreemd geweest met volgens mij iedereen die haar benen opendeed,terwijl hij een schat van een vrouw had,die dag en nacht voor hem klaarstond en alles voor hem deed(minimaal 3maal per week goede sex..moet je dan nog vreemdgaan??????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sexprobleemke zeker???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
En uiteindelijk ,toen ze juist begon met haar eerste zware chemo....gaat hij er doodleuk vandoor met wat mijn schoonma beschouwde als haar beste vriendin!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Daar lag ze dan;volledig gebroken doordat hij haar verliet(en met wie dan nog!),hele dagen bleten van hartzeer,onbegrip en dat verlaten gevoel en dan nog de effecten van die zware chemo....gelukkig heeft mijn vriend maar héél weinig trekjes van zijn pa en al de goede van mijn lieve schoonma!!!
Maar,om af te sluiten;ik ga de eer aan mezelf houden...laat 'm maar in zijn eigen sop gaar koken!!!
sweet dreams,Ag Xx

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Agnes, 

Reuzebedankt om je gedichtje hier te delen met anderen. Ik heb er in ieder geval wel heel veel aan. Wat daar geschreven staat, zijn de dingen zoals ik ze aanvoel als ik het moeilijk heb. Ik ben niet goed in gedichten schrijven, maar ik hou wel een dagboek bij. En als je die zou lezen, zou jouw gedicht een korte samenvatting zijn. Het is eigenlijk best raar. Als je al die jaren geloofd hebt dat je een beetje de enige bent met zulke problemen en dan ineens te weten komt dat je helemaal niet alleen bent. Ik herken mij enorm hard in jouw verhaal. Ik heb ook geen energie meer om iets te doen, hoewel mijn hart zegt dat ik iets wil of zou moeten doen. Maar ik denk dat ik vaak de makkelijkste weg kies en gewoon thuis blijf luieren. Ik heb het gevoel dat het zowat de enige plek is waar ik werkelijk mezelf kan zijn en mezelf niet hoef te bewijzen. Wat mij het meest stoort is dat de tijd zo snel lijkt voorbij te gaan. Ik word volgende week al 22 jaar en ik heb steeds het gevoel dat mijn leven nog maar enkel een sleur is geweest. Ik kan niet zeggen, zoals zovele leeftijdsgenoten, dat ik al veel prachtige momenten achter de rug heb. Soms stoort me dat en soms weer niet. Ik heb ook vaak niet de tijd om aan mezelf te denken door wat er allemaal rond mij spookt. Mijn broers, die beiden al alleen wonen, vragen al genoeg om aandacht dat ik er soms overschiet. Misschien laat ik dat zelf ook wel toe omdat ik een oplossing weet voor hun problemen en niet voor die van mezelf. Ik weet het niet. k weet gewoon niet waar ik moet beginnen en eerlijk gezegd heb ook niemand om me daarbij te steunen. Waar ik het meest bang voor bent, is dat dit het beeld is voor de rest van mijn leven.

Agnes, heel veel steun toegewenst met je hondje. Ik heb een paar maand geleden mijn hondje ook laten opereren en het verscheurde mij ook wel. Mijn hondje is een beetje mijn beste vriend, iemand die gewoon altijd blij is om me te zien en me niet veroordeeld. Niemand ziet graag een dierbare lijden, of het nu een mens of een dier is. Ik ga zeker en vast mee duimen voor je. 

groetjes 
xxx

----------


## Agnes574

mega-lieve reactie Sandra!  :Wink:  
Ik herken veel uit dit bericht...ik voel mij in mijn huis ook het beste;daar kan ik gewoon mezelf zijn en voel ik me veilig...
Wat jij zegt over dat gevoel van 'sleur'...dat had ikzelf kunnen schrijven...ik word er 33 begin mei en ik zit met exact hetzelfde gevoel!!!
frustrerend hé!!!!  :EEK!:  
met de hondjes gaat het wel goed komen;snoopy is al ver weer de oude en Biki zal beetje bij beetje wel weer de oude worden....van één ding mogen ze in ieder geval op aan;ik zal er voor ze zijn en voor ze zorgen:dag en nacht!!!
Want idd:dat zijn mijn beste maatjes en ze zijn er altijd voor me!!
nogmaals dank voor je lieve en herkenbare reactie!!!
liefs Ag

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Agnes, 

Ik ben heel blij dat het goed gaat komen met de hondjes  :Smile: . Ik heb zelf ook al heel wat meegemaakt met huisdieren dus ik weet hoe pijnlijk het soms kan zijn. En dat is heel graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: . Ik heb ook vaak het gevoel dat jouw verhaal geschreven zou kunnen zijn door mij, raar he. Als je bijna 33 bent dan ben je ook nog in de fleur van je leven en dan is het inderdaad frustrerend dat je in een bepaalde "sleur" zit. Ik vind het altijd moeilijk om uit te leggen of te omschrijven hoe je dat precies ervaart. Je wilt er zo graag uitgeraken maar dat lijkt met momenten enorm moeilijk. Ik ben al heel blij dat ik mijn zegje al eens hier mag doen  :Smile: .

xxx
Sandra

----------


## Agnes574

hoi iedereen,voor wie het nog niet heeft opgemerkt:de topic 'make it real' staat niet meer onder de discussierubrieken maar eronder,bij de andere!
grtjs Ag

----------


## Petra717

Dankje wel voor je lieve reactie/tip... om iedereen even te wijzen op de verplaatsing! En weetje je eigen gedicht, leven is ook verhuisd! Ook naar gedichten, de nieuwe rubriek! Top Gefeliciteerd!
tdls Petra

----------


## Dione

ik herken veel van je verhaal... en ik weet dat het heel moeilijk is maar je zult toch echt moeten proberen de sleur te doorbreken. je bent nog zo jong en hebt nog alle kans om je leven een andere draait te geven. probeer het alsjeblieft. probeer kleine dingen te veranderen, zoek een hobby, word lid van een vereniging.. werk aan je zelfvertrouwen.. wellicht is het een optie om professionele hulp te zoeken om je sociale vaardigheden te verbeteren zodat je makkelijker een sociaal leven kunt opbouwen. uiteindelijk zijn mensen niet gemaakt om alleen door het leven te gaan. er zijn maar weinigen die daar tegen kunnen. 
ik ben net 31 geworden en er was een tijd in mijn leven waarin ik een zeer actief sociaal leven had, een ongeluk veranderde dit. zolang ik mij kan herinneren leid ik al aan depressies, maar alleen zijn heeft deze zeker erger gemaakt. vorige maand kreeg ik te horen dat ik borderline heb, wat een hoop verklaart maar het niet eenvoudiger maakt. uit ervaring kan ik je vertellen dat je het niet moet opgeven, blijf het proberen, verander steeds kleine dingen.
veel succes

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Dione, 

Bedankt voor je reactie. Het is idd heel moeilijk en zwaarder dan men verwacht. Ik probeer kleine dingetjes te veranderen en eraan te werken, maar 1 tegenslag doet dat alles vaak teniet. Opgeven doe ik niet, hoewel de dagen soms zwaar zijn. Soms heb ik het te druk met me zorgen te maken over mijn familie, hoewel ik dat soms misschien wel als excuus gebruik, ik weet het niet. Het is wel waar dat er steeds iets gebeurt bij ons zodat ik in de bres moet springen. Hoe dan ook, probeer ik er aan te werken. Dat gevoel heb ik ook, dat ik te jong ben om mij nu al te laten gaan en dat ik ten volle zou moeten kunnen genieten. Ik denk eraan om misschien naar een vereniging te gaan voor verlegen mensen, maar ik heb er enorm veel schrik voor. Ik wou gewoon dat ik het niet alleen moet doormaken maar dat er iemand naast me stond. We zijn zeker niet gemaakt om alleen door het leven te gaan, en dat zou ik ook niet willen. Het probleem is dat de ene angst verbonden is met de andere en het is een vicieuze cirkel, van het ene komt het andere. 

Het spijt me dat er verandering is gekomen in uw sociaal leven door een ongeluk. Net zoals bij u geloof ik ook dat het alleen zijn de dingen er niet beter op maakt. Ik ga zeker mijn best doen om niet op te geven. 

Bedankt voor je reactie en de goede raad en zelf ook veel sterkte !

gr sandra

----------


## Petra717

@ Sandra, 

Wij staan hier allemaal naast je! 
(petra slaat een arm om Sandra, geeft Sandra een dikke knuffel. Zodat ze even niet alleen is)

petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Dank je wel Petra, dat is één van de mooiste dingen die ik hier al gehoord heb. Het gaat om de boodschap erachter. Het doet me enorm veel deugd om zoiets te horen. Dus dank je wel !

gr Sandra

----------


## Petra717

@ Sandra, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
We hebben je hier al een paar daagjes niet meer gezien? 

Dikke knuff, 
Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Aan Petra, 

Op dit moment gaat het heel eventjes iets beter, maar dat heb ik altijd in de vakantie. Dan kom ik niet zoveel in contact met andere mensen, ik ga in de vakantie altijd naar Nederland, we zitten daar op een camping. En daar heb ik alle rust van de wereld en doe ik gewoon mijn eigen ding. Maar als school terug begint, zal het snel minder worden. Dan moet ik weer iedere dag met de bus en de tram naar school. Je kan dan niet zeggen dat je alle hindernissen wat uit de weg gaat.

Er zijn ook nog de nodige problemen geweest thuis en dat maakt het er niet altijd makkelijker op. Soms lijkt er alleen maar tijd te zijn om mij zorgen te maken over mijn familie (wat mss kan overkomen als een excuus). Ik ben iemand die zich de dingen nogal snel aantrekt, maar langs de andere kant gebeurt er bij mijn broers en mijn zus soms erge dingen en dan wil je ook klaar staan voor hen. Het is gewoon heel moeilijk om er op mijn ééntje aan te werken. Ik probeer op de camping wel wat meer buiten te komen en onder de mensen, maar het doet me ook veel verdriet. Ik weet natuurlijk dat ik ergens moet beginnen en die stap zal ik als eerste (en alleen) moeten zetten. 

Alles goed met jou ? 

groetjes 
Sandra

----------


## Petra717

> Hey, 
> 
> Ik weet dat niet iedereen zo oppervlakkig is, maar jammer genoeg wel de mensen die ik ken. Dat is zeker waar en daar zit juist het probleem. Zij die niet weten waar ik over praat zullen het nooit kunnen begrijpen. Dank je wel, leuk om te horen dat ik er niet alleen voor sta, maar jij ook niet hoor


@ Sandra, 

Kan t misschien zijn dan mensen (in jouw omgeving) oppervlakkig reageren, t "echte" verhaal niet weten... Maar alleen de dingen die zij in eerste instantie merken? Zoals dat je niet (veel) aan sociale activiteiten doet.. sommige mensen kunnen oppervlakkig reageren zonder t verhaal te kennen, terwijl ze t verhaal kende heel wat fijner met je zouden omgaan... 

Hou je ogen open! Het fijne van de wereld zit 'm in de kleine dingen en t zit goed verstopt in een klein hoekje... loop er niet aan voorbij. Er is geen lat voor je gelegd, de enige lat die er is.. Is de lat dat jij op je eigen tempo je stapjes vooruit en/of achteruit maakt. Laat de tijd maar komen, er is altijd een morgen, meid! 


ps. De quote had je ergens anders gepost, ma ik wil er hier op reageren om zo t orginele onderwerp te behouden en dit jouw topic is :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## Petra717

> Aan Petra, 
> 
> Op dit moment gaat het heel eventjes iets beter, maar dat heb ik altijd in de vakantie. Dan kom ik niet zoveel in contact met andere mensen, ik ga in de vakantie altijd naar Nederland, we zitten daar op een camping. En daar heb ik alle rust van de wereld en doe ik gewoon mijn eigen ding. Maar als school terug begint, zal het snel minder worden. Dan moet ik weer iedere dag met de bus en de tram naar school. Je kan dan niet zeggen dat je alle hindernissen wat uit de weg gaat.
> 
> Er zijn ook nog de nodige problemen geweest thuis en dat maakt het er niet altijd makkelijker op. Soms lijkt er alleen maar tijd te zijn om mij zorgen te maken over mijn familie (wat mss kan overkomen als een excuus). Ik ben iemand die zich de dingen nogal snel aantrekt, maar langs de andere kant gebeurt er bij mijn broers en mijn zus soms erge dingen en dan wil je ook klaar staan voor hen. Het is gewoon heel moeilijk om er op mijn ééntje aan te werken. Ik probeer op de camping wel wat meer buiten te komen en onder de mensen, maar het doet me ook veel verdriet. Ik weet natuurlijk dat ik ergens moet beginnen en die stap zal ik als eerste (en alleen) moeten zetten. 
> 
> Alles goed met jou ? 
> 
> groetjes 
> Sandra


Sandra, 

Kan t ook meespelen dat je tijdens de vakantie minder "druk" voelt? 

Wat betreft je thuissituatie, de problemen van de anderen mogen dan wel erger/belangrijker lijken, maar weetje dat als je niet de tijd voor jezelf neemt... jouw probleem straks groter is! En dat de stap als maar groter wordt? Je kan pas voor een ander zorgen, als je goed voor jezelf zorgt meid! (hier mag ikzelf ook nog hard aan werken, hoor :Wink:  )

Hoe t met mij gaat jah, t wisseld heel erg.
Wordt de laatste tijd nogal geconfronteerd met me eigen :Frown: . Dat is niet altijd even makkelijk, maar heb ook zeker me goede momenten  :Smile: . 

Vorige week had ik echt vakantie (vrij van ziekenhuis, fysio, peute, meeste medicatie, werk en school) en dan kom je er achter hoe moe je eigenlijk was! Ik was echt gewoon op, wat me laatste week voor de vakantie wel naar voren kwam. Had nog een discussie met me arts, omdat ze eerder weer wou beginnen, waar ik het niet mee eens was. Het is me uiteindelijk gelukt om 1 hele week écht vrij te hebben! Heb echt genoten  :Smile: ... Had eindelijk weer eens echt tijd voor me vrienden en dingen te doen die ik leuk vind :Smile:  

Heb kort geleden te horen gekregen dat een goede vriend van mij is overleden, zit nu in een soort van roes... Wat heel confronterend is, je weet dat hij er niet meer is, maar je gevoel is nog niet zo ver. Het gemene is dat ik dit gevoel herken:S. Het loopt heel dubbel met de nieuwe ervaringen van t moment... dusjah heen er weer geslinger met gevoelens.
Probeer te kijken naar t positieve, te genieten en me gevoel de tijd geven om te wennen, te verwerken en te realiseren... 

Knuffel,
petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Petra, 

Het heeft er zeker mee te maken dat ik tijdens de vakantie die "druk" niet zo hard aanvoel. Wanneer school terug begint, wordt ik met verschillende dingen tegelijk geconfronteerd. Zowel persoonlijke dingen als het presteren en mezelf moeten bewijzen. 

Als ik me steeds blijf bezighouden met de problemen van de anderen, wordt het voor mij inderdaad veel moeilijker om iets te veranderen. Mijn broers bijvoorbeeld hebben steeds het voordeel dat wij klaar staan voor hen als het erop aankomt. Maar van mijn problemen of angsten hebben ze eigenlijk helemaal geen idee. Ze weten enkel dat ik verlegen ben en zo, maar het zit zoveel dieper en ik kan er met hen ook niet over praten. Ik ben van dezelfde mening als jij, ik kan niet voor anderen zorgen als ik dat niet kan voor mezelf. Daarom lijkt het mij ook geen superidee om een relatie te beginnen. Ik zou liever eerst de dingen voor mezelf op een rijtje willen hebben en langs de andere kant denk ik soms dat een relatie ook mijn redding kan zijn, toch als het een goeie relatie is. Het probleem is dat ik altijd gewend ben om voor mezelf te zorgen en daarom heb ik het moeilijk om mensen dichter te laten komen. De stap wordt steeds groter. Ik ben wel ergens blij dat je zegt dat je er zelf ook nog hard moet aan werken. Want soms vraag ik me af of ik de dingen niet opblaas en niet alles aan mezelf heb te wijten. Natuurlijk weet ik dat het grootste probleem bij mezelf ligt, maar mijn psycholoog zegt ook dat het te maken heeft met mijn verleden en de thuissituatie. 

Ja dat ken ik, dat je met jezelf geconfronteerd wordt. En dat is zeker niet altijd makkelijk. Ook ik heb mijn goede momenten hoor. Klinkt heel goed, een week échte vakantie, zal je zeker deugd gedaan hebben  :Smile: . Dan pas besef je hoe zwaar je het de laatste weken gehad hebt ja. 

Het spijt me te horen dat een vriend overleden is. Ik kan me best voorstellen dat je gevoelens een dubbel leven leiden nu, dat heb ik ook vaak. Ben blij te horen dat je naar het positieve probeert te kijken, probeer ik ook te doen. 

xxx
Sandra

----------

